# Velo Cult Portland



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Some of you probably already know this but my family, my employee's and my shop all moved to Portland. We hope to open in 2 or 3 weeks with a huge grand opening party. I will try to add photos to this post as things progress. Sorry but it's all I-phone photos.

We had 1200sf in San Diego, now we have 10,000sf in the heart of the Hollywood district of Portland. 5000sf showroom, cafe and pub and 5000sf of finished basement. Not sure what to do with the basement but I know one room with be a photo studio and one will be theater with 40 vintage theater seats from the old Hollywood theater 1 block away.

The building was an antique mall for 30 years. It had 80 different vendors which made for a lot of walls to demo out. 

















This is the official start of demolition 









Demolition took 4 giant rolloff dumpsters. 

































This old clawfoot tub is now going to be a sofa. 









Did I mention all the work is being done by me and my employee's?

























A sneak peak at our cafe floor made of pallets. 








The pallets really light up with a nice coat of poly









Pulled down the ceiling to expose the bow truss roof. This took 5 people 4 days to complete. I don't have photos of it but I also pulled off the carpet, tile, and plywood to expose the Doug Fir flooring. I'm going to leave the floors weathered and rustic. 
























https://img.photobucket.com/albums/.... I don't know, about 1000 other things
too.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

badical


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Go Sky Go!


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Neat deal. It's going to be a great space. I'm looking forward to visiting someday.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm building this shop to be what in my mind is the perfect shop for hanging out and shopping. Imagine 100 people watching the Paris Roubaix with a 200" screen and loud surround sound. Tables and chairs everywhere. Beer and coffee. Awesome mechanics with seating and tables in front of them so you can have a conversation with your mechanic as he's wrenching. Lots of other things too. 

What would you do if you had the same opportunity?? Let me know.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

there needs to be some kinda VRC road trip for the grand opening

cant wait to see how you set up the service area


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Dang Sky!! Go big or go home!

Love the vision and execution. Youre not messing around. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

awesome..thinking about moving as well and i open this.. GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Sad to see you leave San Diego but Portland should be an awesome fit for you. Truth be told, I always liked the Bird Rock location with the mini MTB museum over the Fern St. one (which was the most beautiful bike shop I've ever been in, ever). I can't imagine what you will do with that much space but I know it will be amazing.

Best wishes and I'll definitely be through when I visit Portland. Keep an eye out for a Ritchey softtail in team colors ridden by my friend Jeff.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Great job Sky! The shop looks like it's taking shape.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Good luck Sky, that is a huge shop! Should be awesome.

Paul
Atomic Cycles.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Portland just got significantly more attractive. 

The grand opening is really going to be something!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I am glad I opened this thread. I was going to go bring a frame to you guys to have some canti bosses brazed on. Oh well, it is better for you guys, the support for cycling in SD kinda sucks.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

I will be there. 

Good luck with this!!


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

How did I overlook you guys when I lived in SD. I'll have to road trip up to Portland when I get back to the States.

Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

burlesque shows in the basement! have fun guys!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Veloculture said:


> What would you do if you had the same opportunity?? Let me know.


The Rotating vintage bicycle of the week wall/space.

I understand your market is much more than a few retro geeks that hang out here on VRC, but I would ask for a wall space dedicated to a vintage bike or two. If you rotated the bike every week or so, it would draw people into the store to see what was hanging. I love looking at the VeloCult museum online and it would just be awesome to see these bikes in the flesh. I know there is a shop locally that hangs a early Mountain Goat from the ceiling. Sometimes I stop by there just to admire their bike. Imagine a differernt bike rotating in every week. I have a hunch the rotation would take quite a while before we saw the first bike again. Then again, you would probably get other locals with vintage bikes that would want to be featured also. I would find it an honor if you hung one of my projects on the wall for a week or two. Great way to develop local customer base at minimal to no cost.

Thats my two cents.....

Oh yea, Guinness on tap also..

Congratulations Sky......

Welcome to the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Aemmer said:


> The Rotating vintage bicycle of the week wall/space.
> 
> I understand your market is much more than a few retro geeks that hang out here on VRC, but I would ask for a wall space dedicated to a vintage bike or two. If you rotated the bike every week or so, it would draw people into the store to see what was hanging. I love looking at the VeloCult museum online and it would just be awesome to see these bikes in the flesh. I know there is a shop locally that hangs a early Mountain Goat from the ceiling. Sometimes I stop by there just to admire their bike. Imagine a differernt bike rotating in every week. I have a hunch the rotation would take quite a while before we saw the first bike again. Then again, you would probably get other locals with vintage bikes that would want to be featured also. I would find it an honor if you hung one of my projects on the wall for a week or two. Great way to develop local customer base at minimal to no cost.
> 
> ...


Rad vintage mountain bikes floating in and out are happening. Guinness maybe, in a can.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Best of luck to you and your family Sky. Love the vision and you guys will rock Portland!

Ben


----------



## guywitharitchey (Nov 29, 2011)

Damn just went to Portland for honeymoon last summer. Woulda been a fun visit. Hopefully I'll get down there again soon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

Portland is the perfect place for this shop. I'm up there three to four times a year and I really look forward to seeing the shop in the flesh. Powell's, the Saturday Market and VeloCult not to mention the food cart scene. What more could you want!?

Your courage is inspiring and I'm sure it will be rewarded with prosperity! 

I like that road trip up to the grand opening idea. Plus I want to go to Mary's!


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

bmxcollector said:


> I like that road trip up to the grand opening idea. Plus I want to go to Mary's!


Haha- Mary's is sketchy! Great work Sky, I look forward to visiting:thumbsup:


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

Congrats on the move and the pic of your son rocks! The basement almost looks big enough for a small pump track, you know, for the children.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

like pdw. ^


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Damn! I only found about you being in SD just last fall, now you're down the road in PDX! Looks like you're almost across the street from Sam's? Are you in the basement where the Hobbysmith used to be? That's my favorite train shop, btw,.

Can't wait! I be at Ron's Hobbysmith next month to pick up some more engines, so I 'll be by to see your VRC stuff for sure.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

unicrown junkie said:


> Damn! I only found about you being in SD just last fall, now you're down the road in PDX! Looks like you're almost across the street from Sam's? Are you in the basement where the Hobbysmith used to be? That's my favorite train shop, btw,.
> 
> Can't wait! I be at Ron's Hobbysmith next month to pick up some more engines, so I 'll be by to see your VRC stuff for sure.


Im not sure where that is but the address is real easy, 1969 NE 42nd. Summer of love.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

My kinda` shop. Soooooo wish I was closer. I wish you great success!!


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Veloculture said:


> Im not sure where that is but the address is real easy, 1969 NE 42nd. Summer of love.


 Thanks for the address, you're just a block around the corner and north from Sam's, the Hobbysmith is right next to Baskin-Robbins on 39th.

Hollywood has been one of my all time favorites(second only to Albina Yard) to hang out in PDX. I really can't wait to see your place, see you soon! Now I have another place to go besides the Bike Co-op, the woman their seem to always want to hit on my spousefor some reason.....!


----------



## ShinDiggity (Mar 29, 2010)

*Dream of The 90's ...*

I love Portland. Your bikes will fit right in. Sounds like a great shop.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

Cool. Welcome to the PNW. 

I can relate to the demo/remo as I have been in NE Portland since November doing the same thing on a house for my son.

Keep us posted on the party date.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Can't wait to check it.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Like I needed another reason to move back to Portland. I can't wait to get up there to check it out.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Just what we need, another retro picker in the PNW, especially a professional one.

Kidding. Kinda.

That looks like it is going to be effing awesome!
Please keep us posted on the grand opening date and party as I will be sure to make it.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Mmm ... moving the shop from San Diego to Portland...

Sounds like a brilliant business plan.

I predict your fender sales will grow at least tenfold! 

Best of luck in your new space!


----------



## rob_co2 (Apr 23, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> I'm building this shop to be what in my mind is the perfect shop for hanging out and shopping. Imagine 100 people watching the Paris Roubaix with a 200" screen and loud surround sound. Tables and chairs everywhere. Beer and coffee.


Please, please make this happen! Maybe such a thing exists elsewhere, but I've never had the chance to watch pro cycling with a big group of like minded people. It would be nice for once to not be the only one who stands up and shouts in a bar while a breakaway is happening on the silent tv in the background.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Then there is always Zoobombing..

BBC News - Close-up: Zoobombing in Portland, Oregon


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Veloculture said:


> Imagine 100 people watching the Paris Roubaix with a 200" screen and loud surround sound.


 Can I camp there in July? Sounds awesome Sky!


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

I love your vision, Sky. Portland is one lucky city. I'm looking forward to seeing the shop once it's done. ROAD TRIP!


----------



## meatpants (Mar 20, 2007)

i'm pissed because you left SD, but am stoked for you at the same time. honestly, congrats Sky and crew- you guys are what a shop should be, and Portland is very lucky to have you... shop looks freakin rad.


----------



## nwmtb (Jan 3, 2004)

might i suggest a big, long wooden bar top and at least a half dozen stools so that your clientele can belly up to which ever drink is the vise while soaking up the culture. Proper literature, new shiney parts floating on table top for us ADHD types to look at etc. Shops like the one you and your staff have envisioned are rare and when a person (cycling junkie) makes it to such an establishment just make sure they have the time and the proper drink in hand to absorb environment to perfection.

portland is already deserving of a road trip in itself and i look forward to seeing the shop in person at some point.

good luck !


----------



## noparking (Apr 28, 2009)

Sweet a place where the hipsters can flock to.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

noparking said:


> Sweet a place where the hipsters can flock to.


Um, that's kind of rude. Myself and all my employee's are nearing 40 years old. We are a whole different generation buddy. We are a shop for all cyclists.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

nwmtb said:


> might i suggest a big, long wooden bar top and at least a half dozen stools so that your clientele can belly up to which ever drink is the vise while soaking up the culture. Proper literature, new shiney parts floating on table top for us ADHD types to look at etc. Shops like the one you and your staff have envisioned are rare and when a person (cycling junkie) makes it to such an establishment just make sure they have the time and the proper drink in hand to absorb environment to perfection.
> 
> portland is already deserving of a road trip in itself and i look forward to seeing the shop in person at some point.
> 
> good luck !


Thanks! As of today I went from stocking 4 local microbrews to carrying a large stock of microbrew bottles. Found my self a really rad vintage beer cooler to house them. It's probably from the 40's or 50's. Photos coming....some day.


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks cool. I'm about 40 blocks south of you, so I'll be sure to drop in.

Looking forward to saving on shipping on the stuff you sell.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

ish said:


> Looks cool. I'm about 40 blocks south of you, so I'll be sure to drop in.
> 
> Looking forward to saving on shipping on the stuff you sell.


Right on, a local. We should hang out at some point.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Veloculture said:


> Right on, a local. We should hang out at some point. Do you know how to use a hammer?


...


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

I'll come hammer on his shop if he lets me pick one bike from his collection a la Mr. Miyagi in the Karate Kid.  I think it's rad that his crew is DIYing much of the work.

By the way, for anyone in Oregon tomorrow, head to Zwickelmania. Free local beer and interesting brewery tours. Oregon Brewers Guild » ZwickelmaniA-Oregon Brewery Tour


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

My employee heading home for the night









Did the pegboard yesterday. There's a nice sub frame behind it and I managed to keep it on the same plane even with that weird step in the wall. I've always liked having really clean nicely done peg boards. It's the little details.


----------



## Fly Rod (Mar 13, 2007)

Put spinner bikes or rollers in the theater for the days it is just too wet to ride. Might be a good option for riders over a spin class at the Y.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Fly Rod said:


> Put spinner bikes or rollers in the theater for the days it is just too wet to ride. Might be a good option for riders over a spin class at the Y.


Too wet to ride doesn't exist here. I could see a spin class for the advanced athlete though who really want's to push their intervals to the max.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

I just stopped by the new Velo Cult shop in Portland and I have to say that I am impressed.
Sky gave me a tour of the new digs and holy cow is it cool.
Some of the bikes in the basement gave me goosebumps.
If any of you have been thinking of making a trip to the NW having this shop open will make the trip worth while. 
Thanks Sky for your time, see you in 3 weeks.:thumbsup:
Lawrence


----------



## puddletown (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey when are you opening? Looking forward to seeing the shop!


----------



## datasurfer (Nov 24, 2006)

As if Portland wasn't an awesome enough city already...
Sky, never had the pleasure of meeting you in SD, guess I'll have to do so in Oregon during our next annual trip up the west coast. Just let me know if you need anything from Cali.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

TIme for some more photos?

I finished up the front of the bar and the front of the cafe wall today. 









The bar-back got a new top 









Lounge area flooring is done 









More to come soon enough...


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Found a pigeon in the shop today


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Veloculture said:


> Found a pigeon in the shop today





noparking said:


> Sweet a place where the hipsters can flock to.


Ha! Mummy hipster pigeon!

The floors posted above look great.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm road trippin' up to Vancouver this coming June so I'll certainly stop by and check out the shop, and have a beer.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

classen said:


> I'm road trippin' up to Vancouver this coming June so I'll certainly stop by and check out the shop, and have a beer.


Cool, see you then.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm so psyched about your new venture, and will visit the next time I am in Portland.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Vlad said:


> I'm so psyched about your new venture, and will visit the next time I am in Portland.


Thanks. Visit soon.

Today I took my son Summit on a hot lap of the store in a shopping cart


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Portland just got significantly more attractive.


This +N


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

I've been super busy and not updating this thread much but the shop is done for now and the grand opening party is behind us. The grand opening party had about 400 people I'd guess and was a big success. People really liked what we were doing there. We had nearly all of the Portland bike industry here and maybe half a dozed frame builders, Chris King, Nutcase Helmets, a Congressman and hoards of others.

The shop is only partially done. We have a lot of work to do still. I'm not happy with the product display's by any means so that'll have to come with time. We are open 10am to 10pm every single day for now and maybe til midnight starting in summer.

Here's a vid of the party

Velo Cult Grand Opening in Portland, Oregon. on Vimeo

Here's vid of the drawbridge thats now our music stage. Soon I will get the backdrop finished. It will have a stone facade and a mural showing a castle courtyard behind the bridge. 
Drawbridge - YouTube

These are just I-phone pictures so some aren't so good.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Chris King had a good time looking over his 79' Cielo hanging over the bar. Green bike third from the left.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow indeed. That's an amazing space!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You should set up a lathe, jig and other handy bike related giant machinery in the basement and charge people to join the studio or charge by the hour!

It should be like my gym. I pay and never go!


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

OMFG! That place is amazing! When can I move in?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Vote for MOst Beautifull Bike Shop ever..


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

colker1 said:


> Vote for MOst Beautifull Bike Shop ever..


Thanks. We did it all ourselves. Still have quite a lot to do still so hold off a tad. The whole retail part of the biz is somewhat cobbled together for my tastes. I will build custom displays for everything. It'll take a while.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> Thanks. We did it all ourselves. Still have quite a lot to do still so hold off a tad. The whole retail part of the biz is somewhat cobbled together for my tastes. I will build custom displays for everything. It'll take a while.


I have been to places and always check bike shops. Yours is the standard to measure everything else.
btw.. love the all rounders, the light blue one is awesome. 650B?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

No offense to all the other bike shop owners that come through here (a few of which were in Bicycling Magazine's list of 100 top shops in the US) including my co-mod.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow Sky! I knew you'd go big, but not that big!  I will never underestimate you again (no matter what Rumpfy has said about you)! 

Beautiful. 

Where do the stairs lead?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

colker1 said:


> I have been to places and always check bike shops. Yours is the standard to measure everything else.
> btw.. love the all rounders, the light blue one is awesome. 650B?


No. And you should know what that is Mr. Vintage Mountain Bike Guy. . It's a 85' Diamond Back Apex mountain bike with 26" wheels. Converted it into a touring bike for my wife. Makes for a real nice "world tour" style touring bike.
Here's what it would have looked like stock


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> No offense to all the other bike shop owners that come through here (a few of which were in Bicycling Magazine's list of 100 top shops in the US) including my co-mod.


There's some great one's on this forum.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Wow Sky! I knew you'd go big, but not that big!  I will never underestimate you again (no matter what Rumpfy has said about you)!
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> Where do the stairs lead?


Those stairs go to my office. It's a little perch above the store. I can look down and yell at people. It has a skylight which is cool.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

awesome awesome


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Outstanding. And nice music on the drawbridge video, do your self a favor and get into Red Fang now that you're up in Portland.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Boy named SSue said:


> Outstanding. And nice music on the drawbridge video, do your self a favor and get into Red Fang now that you're up in Portland.


I will try to have them play in the shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> I will try to have them play in the shop. :thumbsup:


That might demand a trip to Portland, make sure we get a month's notice.


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

Heading up to Portland in three weeks! Looking forward to seeing the shop in person.


----------



## vulture (Jan 13, 2004)

I was flabergasted by the bikes. Awesome shop, awesome people.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

vulture said:


> I was flabergasted by the bikes. Awesome shop, awesome people.


Thanks Wade. It was great to meet you. When things slow down I will go riding with you in Bend. I love riding the high desert terrain.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

You hit this out of park Sky. Unreal.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

We may have a Portland trip on the agenda this summer. If so, we will certainly drop in. Looks great!


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

My wife and I visited the shop last Saturday.

Sky and his crew have done a great job.

The cool city of Portland just got a bit cooler.

Even though he was in the middle of construction of some seating he took the time to give me a long tour of the whole place (it is big). The time and hospitality was much appreciated.

Thanks Sky and good luck with this, I will be back again soon.

*A visit to the shop is highly recommended!!!!*


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

Stopped by myself when I was in town Thursday night. Got the tour and was super impressed by the shop. I brought a local buddy with me so hopefully he will spread the news about VeloCult. Great job and here's to success in your new location and town.


----------



## xbombtrackx (Sep 29, 2011)

I wish i was still in the area. your store is amazing.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

bmxcollector said:


> Stopped by myself when I was in town Thursday night. Got the tour and was super impressed by the shop. I brought a local buddy with me so hopefully he will spread the news about VeloCult. Great job and here's to success in your new location and town.


Cool of you guys to stop in. I'm proud of our shop and love giving tours.


----------



## velomann (May 29, 2009)

I'm loving having you in the neighborhood. Now that I found this thread, I have an even better appreciation for all the sweat and love you have poured into this endeavor. My new favorite bike shop is Velocult.

PS - Get some coffee going!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

velomann said:


> I'm loving having you in the neighborhood. Now that I found this thread, I have an even better appreciation for all the sweat and love you have poured into this endeavor. My new favorite bike shop is Velocult.
> 
> PS - Get some coffee going!


Sure thing. We are actually ready to go with the coffee, just waiting to get the plumbing in place for our sink. Without that I can't wash anything.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks phenomenal...wish I were closer to Portland. You should be proud!


----------



## supersquad3 (Jan 13, 2008)

Just got back from Portland with my brother, and was amazed that Portland has a bike shop on every corner. Velo Cult was by far the coolest shop I've ever walked into. Sky gave us a tour and showed the finest vintage mtb collections I have ever seen. It made my trip! Best of luck to these great guys, they've got a great thing going on.


----------



## shawn57817 (May 15, 2012)

I keep hearing about Velocult, so I think it is time to make the trip to check you guys out  How much involvement are you having with Pedalpalooza?


----------

